

It’s Not a Church, It’s Just an Apple Store - taude
http://recode.net/2014/01/02/its-not-a-church-its-just-an-apple-store/

======
daemonk
"It’s really not okay to pour down personal hate and derision on people who
happen to use and like a tech product that competes with the one you prefer."

"Apple cultists are often quick to question not just the judgment, but the
motives and personal character of anyone who dares to question the company’s
magic touch"

What happened to not pour down derision?

People are always quick to point out apple fanatics. I wonder if this is due
to a real widespread zealotry among apple adoptees or is it some kind of knee-
jerk contrarian response to apple's marketing.

I guess either way, the controversy is part of what keeps Apple relevant in
pop culture.

~~~
coldtea
> _People are always quick to point out apple fanatics. I wonder if this is
> due to a real widespread zealotry among apple adoptees or is it some kind of
> knee-jerk contrarian response to apple 's marketing._

It's the conspiracy-theory level idea a few have that somehow hundrends of
millions of people are delluded, and buy some products because they are taken
in by marketing / fad / reality distortion fields and the like.

Now, the fact that said products win tons of industry awards, are also used by
some of the most brilliant hackers in the IT industry (you can't go into a
programming conference without seeing 70%+ Macbooks), doesn't seem to play any
part in their theory.

That the company sells great and ever increasing volumes for 13+ years (ever
since the iPod) doesn't seem to register in their minds to remove the "fad"
factor.

That marketing doesn't play much role outside the US, were, in my country for
example, we never see any Apple ads in the press or on TV, but still they sell
very well, doesn't also seem to register with them. Or that MS, for one,
spends as much and more in marketing, without getting the Zune / Surface /
Windows Phone, etc off the ground.

------
coldtea
I guess his new venture, recode, needed a few low quality linkbait articles to
get a few more eyeballs and Walt was ready to oblige.

